# Rabbit Heaven



## Angel Bunny (Mar 21, 2012)

I am Missy, I went to Rabbit Heaven and Miss my family of people and other Bunnies and a noisy little rodent called Teddy. I sent love to them and all the other heart brocken sad people who have recently lost some of us critters
Missy :innocent


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 21, 2012)

Hope that you are happy Missy, I am sure mommy and daddy and the rest of the animals miss you. Say hello to Benjamin and Harley for me. I am sure you and them will be great friends. Binky free with them.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 21, 2012)

You were a good rabbit Missy. So I know you want your people to remember you, but to become less sad.


----------



## Angel Bunny (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for your words of encouragement it makes me feel a whole lot better!


----------



## Angel Bunny (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks LakeCondo
I am less sad now, it just takes time to grieve for loved ones and they hold me to them in limbo when they yearn for me. :lookaround


----------



## Samara (Mar 21, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Angel Bunny (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank You Sammy:innocent


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 21, 2012)

Tough to let go, but the memories get easier with time. Give the ones you still have extra loves, they need it too.


----------



## Angel Bunny (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Alma
Giving extra love to the other rabbit family members is always on the top of my to do list
Kim


----------



## Angel Bunny (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all
I have settled into heaven now and have met many friends and family members who have passed over and we just love it here. There are forests of grass, lush and sweet.
Love you all Missy
/media/ANGEL 4/ANGELS/thumb_smilies38.gif


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 23, 2012)

Rest in peace and Binky free. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Angel Bunny (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you Larry
Whats Binky? :?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 24, 2012)

A "binky" is defined as that jump and twist in the air they do when they are running and want to show you how happy they truly are. Sometimes they'll do it when they are just standing too. Serena, our 18 pound Checkered Giant even does binkies.


----------



## Angel Bunny (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Nancy
Wow my bunnies binky like mad!!!
:highfive:
Kim


----------

